# 1942 New World



## Kramai88 (Jun 7, 2018)

I picked up this totally restored New World yesterday. After detaining it last night it is a beautiful bike. Got it from a collectors son. His Dad had a bike like this as a boy and someone stole it so he found one and restored his childhood Bike. The restoration was done in 1999. All recromed hand painted pinstripes and lettering. Glad I get to be the next caretaker of this one. 
Side note @buickmike I don’t always buy rust buckets 


















Also a can of Schwinn polish 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jun 7, 2018)

Kramii you are the caretaker of many great              bikes... thank you. One question the 35?  Motorbike with the red reflective tape on seat tube. Funny thing is. Someone else picked up a bike with the same feature... let me check.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2018)

That is one killer Lightweight Schwinn!!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 8, 2018)

A stunning bicycle.  I have two 1940 Schwinn New Worlds (His and Hers) that need restoration and this bike sets the standard rather high.   Simply Stunning!



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Free Wheel (Jun 22, 2018)

That's killer. The fork looks a little back in one picture, but probably rides good still.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's your bikes cousin. Columbia Tourist, all original, right down to the WAR TIRES.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 25, 2018)

Beautiful bike!!


----------

